# What Do You Think?



## TRM (Aug 1, 2016)

This is my 1941 Elgin girls bike with a TRM Convertible Tank that I entered in the RRB build off. I call it 'Decoluxe'.

This is the fifth different frame that I've used for a TRM conversion and it's my favorite to date!


----------



## tacklebox (Aug 1, 2016)

That is awsome 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 1, 2016)

Love it...get compliments on mine all the time.

Mike


----------



## TRM (Aug 1, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> Love it...get compliments on mine all the time.
> 
> MikeView attachment 346030




This is the first time I've seen this one, that's Awesome! Please post that in my gallery folder for TRM Tanks.


----------



## spoker (Aug 1, 2016)

just happens 2 b a bike,on the verge of gettin national artistic notice


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 1, 2016)

TRM said:


> This is my 1941 Elgin girls bike with a TRM Convertible Tank that I entered in the RRB build off. I call it 'Decoluxe'.
> 
> This is the fifth different frame that I've used for a TRM conversion and it's my favorite to date!
> ]



 Those conversions you're making are all BS man!


Because you made em and not me!  In this frame I could see it beefing to the max with a whizzer, and possibly just them china engines would kick it up another too.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 1, 2016)

whole lotta badassery goin on there.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 1, 2016)

I love it man!! You build the slickest bikes!!!


----------



## Brian R. (Aug 1, 2016)

Very very cool! and yes, badass. I have many bikes, but if this one were mine it would spend its winters indoors hanging on the wall above the piano. It's a work of art.


----------



## Kato (Aug 1, 2016)

2 words.............Bad Azzzzzzzz


----------



## Greg M (Aug 1, 2016)

Love those fenders [emoji106]


----------



## higgens (Aug 1, 2016)

I need to build my TRM project


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 1, 2016)

It would be so damn cool if you could get a photo shoot of your bike with the Y Job. Your bike reminds memof the Y Job. 1938


----------



## Boris (Aug 1, 2016)

Top notch custom bicycle artistry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike j (Aug 2, 2016)

I just saw that one on RRB, beautiful job all around. Design that really flows.


----------



## catfish (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice job. Very cool look.


----------



## XBPete (Aug 2, 2016)

Followed this build on Facebook, very well done...kudos!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 2, 2016)

Bel Geddes ghost is going to throw the Elgin in the back of the Buick Y-job and drive off


----------



## stoney (Aug 2, 2016)

Love it. I was looking at it last night in the album section. Looks sinister. Love the patina and the color combo.


----------



## TRM (Aug 2, 2016)

Wow, Harley Earl and Bel Geddes  in the same discussion with the Decoluxe!?!  I must have done something right!!! :eek:

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 2, 2016)

No no thank you!! Your bike is my new screensaver.


----------



## geosbike (Aug 2, 2016)

very kool   what are the deco braces made from


----------



## TRM (Aug 2, 2016)

geosbike said:


> very kool   what are the deco braces made from



I made them out of lamp pipes. It's the tube that runs up the center of lamps for the wiring to pass through. I first bent U shaped pieces to wrap around the fenders and then tapped the inside to accept studs to connect the straight sides.


----------



## rocketman (Aug 2, 2016)

TRM said:


> This is my 1941 Elgin girls bike with a TRM Convertible Tank that I entered in the RRB build off. I call it 'Decoluxe'.
> 
> This is the fifth different frame that I've used for a TRM conversion and it's my favorite to date!
> View attachment 346016
> ...



Beyond awesome, nice touch. Looks bad ass just sitting............................


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 2, 2016)

HMMMMMM...I have the same '41 Elgin frame.....


----------



## bricycle (Aug 2, 2016)

kool custom, it looks factory, niiiice job dude!


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 2, 2016)

I LOVE art deco, my nick name is Deco-dog.... but I'm also a purist where vintage bikes, cars etc are concerned. Generally I find the original designers like Bel Geddes, Loewy, et al got it right the first time, and it's hard for mere mortals to improve on the original art deco designs, but I have to say here you have built a deco masterpiece that even a purist like me cannot ignore, and that I appreciate.

It's brilliant, really nice job! You captured many of the great deco design elements, yet managed to make it your own design. And as others noted the patina and touches are just perfect. Just beautiful. Thank you for doing it, and for posting to share with us here, it's a treat to see.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 2, 2016)

Love it Jim. The chrome trim is a great vision!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 2, 2016)

Balloonatic said exactly what I was thinking.
Your creation is magnificent!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 2, 2016)

Looks very sharp!  Nothing says moderne like adding "three little lines", and in the this context the bugeyes on the tank have a Pierce Arrow look.  I like it.


----------



## vincev (Aug 2, 2016)

TRM said:


> This is my 1941 Elgin girls bike with a TRM Convertible Tank that I entered in the RRB build off. I call it 'Decoluxe'.
> 
> This is the fifth different frame that I've used for a TRM conversion and it's my favorite to date!
> View attachment 346016
> ...



Will this be for sale ??


----------



## TRM (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for the props everyone!


bricycle said:


> kool custom, it looks factory, niiiice job dude!



'Looks factory' is exactly what my objective was for the bike, thank you!


Balloonatic said:


> I LOVE art deco, my nick name is Deco-dog.... but I'm also a purist where vintage bikes, cars etc are concerned. Generally I find the original designers like Bel Geddes, Loewy, et al got it right the first time, and it's hard for mere mortals to improve on the original art deco designs, but I have to say here you have built a deco masterpiece that even a purist like me cannot ignore, and that I appreciate.
> 
> It's brilliant, really nice job! You captured many of the great deco design elements, yet managed to make it your own design. And as others noted the patina and touches are just perfect. Just beautiful. Thank you for doing it, and for posting to share with us here, it's a treat to see.




This has to be the best conformation that I could possibly get! I know that theCabe community attracts more purists than the other forums and I was curious about what kind of reception the Decoluxe would receive here. However, I hadn't considered the reaction that it might get from an _art deco_ purist! To garner praises from a self proclaimed bicycle purist (with the word 'Deco' in his moniker) is beyond what I could have imagined! 

Thank you for the kind words! 
-Jim



vincev said:


> Will this be for sale ??



Everything is for sale. I will know the right price when I hear it!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 3, 2016)

I told you it was beautiful on RRB, and I'll tell you the same thing here! Great job Jim!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 3, 2016)

I love that bike! I like the guards and the paint finish you have on it. Nice work. Your tanks are over my budget for a girl's bike but look great with lots of potential.


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 5, 2016)

@OldSkipTooth - that is my FAVORITE Delahaye. Of course any of them or the Delages are insanely deco, but I have seen that one in person and it's simply a killer. 

The closest I could ever get to owning anything even close is my Tatra T-600... this and my Bluebird earned me the nickname Deco-dog.


----------



## TRM (Aug 5, 2016)

Balloonatic said:


> @OldSkipTooth - that is my FAVORITE Delahaye. Of course any of them or the Delages are insanely deco, but I have seen that one in person and it's simply a killer.
> 
> The closest I could ever get to owning anything even close is my Tatra T-600... this and my Bluebird earned me the nickname Deco-dog.
> 
> ...



That's really cool there Deco-dog!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 5, 2016)

Oh man I love it!! Heres my Streamline dream when I brought her home.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 5, 2016)

Heres my highschool sweetheart.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2016)

Kinda reminds me of this BadBoy


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 5, 2016)

Bug


----------



## TRM (Aug 6, 2016)

While we're on the subject of cars, here's a shot of the Decoluxe with two of its distant cousins! The company that manufactures these fiberglass Cobra replicas (UniqueMotorCars.com) also makes the fiberglass TRM Covertible Tanks for me!


----------



## Duchess (Aug 6, 2016)

Interesting. When I finish Interrobang, I was thinking of taking it to Wareham to visit their competitors at Factory Five Racing at their next open house.


----------



## TRM (Aug 6, 2016)

Duchess said:


> Interesting. When I finish Interrobang, I was thinking of taking it to Wareham to visit their competitors at Factory Five Racing at their next open house.



Well you will find this even more interesting then, I took this TRM tank bike to Unique Motorcars' recent open house!


----------



## TRM (Aug 10, 2016)

The results are final and Decoluxe is the 2016 RRBBO 11 champion!  Thank you to everyone that voted!


----------



## TRM (Oct 16, 2016)

Here's a little update on the Decoluxe. 

This month's edition of Moped Magazine in Stockholm Switzerland made some space for a write up on the bike. They don't typically have pedal powered bikes featured, so that makes it just a little cooler to be included!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 16, 2016)

That's fantastic!


----------



## TRM (Oct 25, 2016)

Here's the translation of the article sent to me from the editor of the magazine:

_A rough translation would be:_


_"Max attack with Jim Henderson_

_Bikes and bike builds gets higher and higher regognition. Not very surprisingly, USA paves the way. Central point is the site ratrodbikes.com where projects unfolds in beefy forum threads. Here you can find lots of fun and creative stuff. Every year a build off competition is held, where the most skilled creators fight for honour and appreciation._
_This year graphic designer and multi artist Jim Henderson won. His Elgin Decoluxe i masterly made by pieces of scrap and flea market finds and it would very much could be mistaken for a dream bike protototype of the 1930s, as it could have been found in the estate of a unsung hero designers derelict shed._
_Jims eye for lines, proportions and details i clearly shown in his impressive build thread at www.ratrodbikes.com etc. _
_Due to the big interest in used streamline frames the less visually appealing, but also often less worn, female frames too often gets sacrified in the search for spare parts. These frames also comes much cheaper.  Jim saw this coming and gave it an extra thought, now producing an upper frame part or ”speaceliner tank” i fibre glass which transforms the female frames into a male models. Class craftmanship: www.ratrodbikes etc”_


----------



## None (Oct 25, 2016)

TRM said:


> The results are final and Decoluxe is the 2016 RRBBO 11 champion!  Thank you to everyone that voted!
> View attachment 348489



So badass!!!


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 20, 2016)

I saw this bike at Powder Springs yesterday, absolutely stunning and a true piece of art! 

Mike


----------



## TRM (Nov 22, 2016)

Thank you @Desireé and  @Phattiremike  .


----------

